# New Baby Haunter:The Haunting of Harper Rose!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Friends!

I would love to introduce you all to the newest ToT to join our Halloween Family Harper Rose Diorio!

Please go to the link below to read more about her.

http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2012/05/haunting-of-harper-rose.html


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*The Haunting of Harper Rose!*

Hi friends!

Our new Baby Harper Rose is here. She was born on Mothers Day at 11:38 and funny enough her weight was 6.66! To ready more about her and provide some Halloween costume suggestions please head to my blog post!

http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2012/05/haunting-of-harper-rose.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations on the birth of Harper Rose! I bet she is going to be a little 'terror' come Halloween! Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats you two. Happy Birthday Harper Rose !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Mrs Frightguy on your finest creation!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mother's Day and 6.66 gotta be a winner. Congrats


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new little haunter. You'll never forget her birth weight was 6.66 lbs.  Glad to hear mother and Harper Rose are doing well.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats Jay


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats on the newest addition. She is precious!! I love the name!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations! She's beautiful! Can't wait to see her first costume!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Jay I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Yep, I'd have to agree that that creation will be your most rewarding! Enjoy her...even when her screams haunt you through the night.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw!!! Congrats Jay!!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much! She is indeed my greatest creation and I cannot wait for our first Halloween this year with her! She's going to be the best little Trick or Treater there is!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Awwwwww....congrats!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

She's a cutie!
You know, they figured out what causes those.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I know its late, but I just saw the birth of your daughter. Congrads!! abd keep her close the time flies.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She is just a little doll! I could eat her right up. Congratulations!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations, such a beautiful baby born on the perfect day!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your family! What are the odds the weight being 6.66lbs? Sounds like everything went well, and I can tell that you are really proud!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your little haunter.


----------

